# output  sound  easier switch?



## silv55 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi guys; shouldn't be there by now an easier sound switch to switch between PC sound and output to HDMI? in Win or Linux,although have to say Linux has the easier sound switch


----------



## strollin (Mar 10, 2015)

How are YOU switching sound in Windows?  Unless we know how you are doing it, how can we suggest an easier way?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 10, 2015)

Usually HDMI takes priority over anything else. To switch it, simply open up the Sound window in Control Panel, right click the one you want, and choose Set as Default.


----------



## silv55 (Mar 10, 2015)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Usually HDMI takes priority over anything else. To switch it, simply open up the Sound window in Control Panel, right click the one you want, and choose Set as Default.



Thanks i know about that, but what i'd like was make it with just 2 clicks,


----------



## Darren (Mar 10, 2015)

silv55 said:


> Thanks i know about that, but what i'd like was make it with just 2 clicks,



Create a shortcut on your desktop to that section of the control panel. Should take maybe 5 seconds to get it switched.


----------



## strollin (Mar 10, 2015)

Right-click on the speaker icon in system tray, click Playback Devices, select which to use is the quickest way I know.


----------



## Darren (Mar 10, 2015)

strollin said:


> Right-click on the speaker icon in system tray, click Playback Devices, select which to use is the quickest way I know.



That's even easier. Didn't know that was there.


----------



## G80FTW (Mar 11, 2015)

I just plug and unplug my computer speakers to my front outputs on my case and my computer automatically swaps the outputs upon doing so from my HDMI to my PC speakers.


----------



## strollin (Mar 11, 2015)

G80FTW said:


> I just plug and unplug my computer speakers to my front outputs on my case and my computer automatically swaps the outputs upon doing so from my HDMI to my PC speakers.


That works too but some of us prefer not to plug/unplug things when we can do it with a few mouse clicks.


----------



## silv55 (Mar 11, 2015)

strollin said:


> That works too but some of us prefer not to plug/unplug things when we can do it with a few mouse clicks.



Why aren't the outputs  switches as easy as of  a Tv?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 11, 2015)

silv55 said:


> Why aren't the outputs  switches as easy as of  a Tv?



Why are a few mouse clicks so hard for some people?


----------



## Darren (Mar 11, 2015)

silv55 said:


> Why aren't the outputs  switches as easy as of  a Tv?



You've expended more energy on this thread than you will in a lifetime of just switching it like we've suggested.


----------

